# Mantis Tiller not running



## rls8836 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am trying to crank a Mantis Tiller given to me by my father in law and need some ideas. 
The gas tank had black **** in it and it was probably in the gas carb. too. Anyway I've gotten the gas tank cean and let the carburator set overnite in carb cleaner and it seems to be clean now. I cranked it one time before soaking the carb and it ran very high idle for a few seconds and quit and has not cranked since. 
I've replaced all gas lines and set air gap at 12thous. and plug at 25 thous. The gas is mixed at a 50-1 ratio. I've replaced the spark plug and air filter also. I have not cleaned the muffler yet. The flywheel magnets were shined up an the spark module also. 
It is model#722M 194 080452. SV-4/B 194639. The motor has Kiortz wrote on it. I really think it does not have enough spark and am thinking of buy a new spark controller or whatever you call it. Please give some info or ideas as to what to do now. Can I check for compression, if so how much should it have.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you pour a bit of gas in the carb will it start?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

90% of your problems with these tillers is the carb. Clean the carb completely. Use compressed air and tag wire in the small openings. Install new carb kit. You should have at least 90lbs compression. Another option (if you have good compression) is replace the carb about $65.00 and 15 minutes.

Best of luck


----------



## rls8836 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Mantis cranking*

I haven't tried any gas in the carburator to crank it. Have dipped spark plug in gas tank many times and it still doesn't hit. Am going to soak carburator couple more days in cleaner again and put carb. kit in it and possibly buy coil.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> 90% of your problems with these tillers is the carb. Clean the carb completely. Use compressed air and tag wire in the small openings. Install new carb kit. You should have at least 90lbs compression. Another option (if you have good compression) is replace the carb about $65.00 and 15 minutes.
> 
> Best of luck


This is true. If there was black **** in the tank, the carb. is probably not worth the bother. I just replace the carb. on those. If it's a Zama carb., 
C1U-K46, it's NLA, replaced by C1U-K54A. Those ign. coils rarely fail. Haven't seen one fail in years. Could happen though. Take an old spark plug, cut the annode off (the ground leg) and see if the spark will jump that gap (should jump about 0.180") which simulates a spark plug under high load (compression).
You can test run it on a prime. Open the throttle and spray a little WD-40 in the intake, then some carb. cleaner spray, and pull it over. If it fires and dies, the spark is good enough till you sort out the carb.
Paul


----------

